# Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland



## krauthi (24. März 2008)

das  es ja  vom kommenden wochenende an   mal wieder so weit   ist  und wir zwei monate lang  unseren raubfsich nicht nachstellen dürfen 
wollte ich mal  wissen  was ihr so in der zwischenzeit  macht um die zeit zu überbrücken 

ich  für meinen teil   bin im moment  mein neues boot  am umbauen   und werde   wahrscheinlich auch mal forellen zocken fahren 




gruß Krauthi
www.pikepoint.de


----------



## Speedfisher (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

Hi!
Werd mal gucken was die Friedfische so sagen ( Brassen etc.) Aal wird ja schwierig wegen Wurm-Verbot

Lg,
Dennis


----------



## köfi01 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

Hi
Ich werde es auch mal mit Brassen versuchen,und 2-3 mal zum Forellenpuff (Neeritter) der ist eigentlich sehr schön.
Ansonsten muß ich unbedingt meinen Keller aufräumen(sagt meine Regierung).#q

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## Vitali-KS (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*



Speedfisher schrieb:


> Aal wird ja schwierig wegen Wurm-Verbot




In welchem Bundesland ist es denn mit dem Wurm-Verbot???

Gruß
Vitali


----------



## krauthi (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

nix bundesland sondern Holland   :q


gruß Krauthi
www.pikepoint.de


----------



## aal-andy (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*



Vitali-KS schrieb:


> In welchem Bundesland ist es denn mit dem Wurm-Verbot???


 
In den Niederlanden überall !!, finde ich persönlich etwas überzogen aber zum Raubfisch gehört z.B. auch der Barsch, der mit Vorliebe ja auch auf Wurm beißt.


----------



## Mac Gill (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

Werde in der Schonzeit  mal ab in die Brandung ... da darf ich auch die Wurmies nutzen...

Der Geep ist doch auch ein Raubfisch -> ist der auch im Mai geschützt  :q :q :q


@krauthi...
sag mal bescheid mit dem Forellenangeln... evtl. bekommt man doch einen See gemietet - nur mit bekannten leutz...
Bei so einem event würde ich mich auch nochmal an einen Forellenpuff setzen...


----------



## köfi01 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

@ Krauthi
Zu welchem Forellenpuff fährst du ?

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## alizander1 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

Hoch lebe der "Forellenpuff"!!:q
Ab und an mal kann man sich das mal gönnen.
Fahren auch noch mal nach Roermond um ein paar Friedfische zu fangen.
Ab dem 1. Mai hab ich meinen Wohnwagen an der deutsch-luxemburgischen Grenze stehen.
Verbring denn da die Wochenenden während der Schonzeit und versuch mich mal im Barbenangeln in der Our.Das macht auch immer Laune.:k

Gruss
Alex


----------



## eddyguru (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

Nabend Leutz,

die Woche heisst es nochmal Attacke.Morgen gehts los,leider ist das Wasser verdammt hoch.#q

In der Schonzeit wird bei mir die Feederrute ausgepackt und den kampfstarken Barben in Rhein und Maas nachgestellt.

Und natürlich etwas mehr den Bedürfnissen meiner Süßen widmen!#6

gruß

eddy


----------



## krauthi (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*



köfi01 schrieb:


> @ Krauthi
> Zu welchem Forellenpuff fährst du ?
> 
> Gruß,Ralf


da gibt es mehrere  zur auswahl  
 zb  Mohnen in gressenich
 lustige forelle in belgien
de geulhof in mechelen 
genhodder bei  gladbach
usw usw


----------



## alex-racer (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

Abend alle,

Also ich werde meinen geliebten Karpfen auf die Pelle rücken :q.
Und in Holland ein wenig mit der Feederrute die Gewässer beangeln, auf jedenfal so oft ans Wasser wies geht, um die Gewässer besser kennen zulernen, bin ja noch zimlich neu in Holland.
Aber wie sagt man, von Nix küt och Nix #6



Gruß Alex


----------



## Heiko112 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

Haben gestern schonmal die Fleigenuten ausgepackt und wollten an einem Forellenpuff. Das Wasser braun wie Kaffee, also haben wir umgeplant. Neben den Forellenpuff lief ein großer graben. Ab zum Wehr und im schneetreiben angefangen zu Peitschen. Uns siehe da eine Forelle (wahrscheinlich durch den Überlauf geflüchtet) und Rotaugen und kleine Döbel gefangen.

Das wird in der Schonzeit noch etwas ausgereizt.

Und dann geht es für 7 Tage über den 1.ten Mai nach Dänemark an den kleinen Belt.


Dazu kommt das mein Boot einen neuen Anstrich unterhalb der Wasserlinie braucht und der Trailer 2 neue Radlager. 

wenn alles klappt dann auch zwischendurch einmal ans Grevelinger auf Hering. Das ist aber noch nicht sicher.


----------



## totaler Spinner (25. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

Ich werde mit leichten Gerät und langer Stippe auf Friedfisch gehen. Daran ist ne dicke Brasse oftmals spannender als ein Zander an einer Raubfisch/Spinnrute. Werde mal versuchen mit einfachen Mitteln einen Karpfen zu überlisten, was mir bis jetzt noch nicht gelungen ist. Reizen würde mich auch eine leichte Fliegenrute, um aktiv auf Friedfisch zu gehen. 
Das Segeln werde ich noch genießen solang die Plassen noch nicht überfüllt sind oder die Schleppangler mir dauernd in die Quere kommen.:q (über die Segler meckere ich dann wen ich selber schleppe)|supergri|supergri
Und ein in die Jahre gekommenes Schiff ist eine ewige Baustelle, da gibt es immer was zu tun.


----------



## the doctor (25. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> Das Segeln werde ich noch genießen solang die Plassen noch nicht überfüllt sind oder die Schleppangler mir dauernd in die Quere kommen.:q (



ach so denken die Segler:q
aber mal ehrlich, meist ist es umgekehrt und die Segler kommen einem in die Quere

Schonzeit-.....
Für MP lernen,
etwas feedern,
Meine Kunstködersammlung erweitern #q|supergri|supergri


----------



## Jaws (26. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

hallo krauthi,
sehr gute frage!!!
ich würds ja gerne mal auf barben im rhein probieren
forellenpuff wird ehr schwierig, mein kumpel bernd (fishcatcher) der hasst die dinger!
das ist für den no go... 
ansonsten starten wir eine karpfen tour zu unserem kumpel nach nürnberg (duke)!!

vg
dirk


----------



## Mac Gill (26. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

Ich werde in der Schonzeit nochmal ne Bleiguß-Session machen müssen...mein Vorrat ist arg dezimiert...

Falls noch jemand Bleispenden hat -> immer her damit!!!


----------



## sditges (26. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

Ich werde mich dann auch wie einige umstellen.
Werde wohl zwangsweise mehr an unserem Vereinssee auf Schleien,Forellen,Welse und Störe gehen.
Will aber auch am Vatter-Rhein auf Aal und Barben.

Zwischendurch werde ich nochn paar neue Gummis giessen, damit ich beim start wieder genug reserven hab :g

@Jaws und Fishcatcher wie isset , zusammn losziehn, habe grade meine Feeder ausgekramt


----------



## sditges (26. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*



Jaws schrieb:


> hallo krauthi,
> sehr gute frage!!!
> ich würds ja gerne mal auf barben im rhein probieren
> forellenpuff wird ehr schwierig, mein kumpel bernd (fishcatcher) der hasst die dinger!
> ...


 

Wieso no go !!

Er hatte doch immerhin nen Brassen gehakt im FOPU :vik: |supergri


----------



## theundertaker (26. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

Ich werde, wenn es wärmer ist ein bisschen auf Friedfisch angeln..das macht auch Fun! ;-)


----------



## Jaws (26. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*



sditges schrieb:


> Wieso no go !!
> 
> Er hatte doch immerhin nen Brassen gehakt im FOPU :vik: |supergri


 

....das wird mit sicherheit der grund sein


----------



## mo jones (26. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*



Mac Gill schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand Bleispenden hat -> immer her damit!!!





hi ! 

ich hab paar kg von meinem reifenhändler bekommen. wenn du willst, kannste es haben .

gruß
 mo


----------



## marca (27. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

Hi mo,
das plumbum werde ich mir gerne bei dir holen kommen,wenn denn McGill mit mir zusammen Bleigiessen will.
Werden wir mal für telefonieren.

Aber nun zur eigentlichen Frage;da die irischen Hechte ein wenig schneller mit ihrem Laichgeschäft sind als die lahmen niederländischen werden wir denen,wie jedes Jahr, Mitte Mai mal unsere neue Köderpalette vorführen.
Das wird die "raubfischlose,holländische Zeit" wohl angemessen verkürzen.
Es gilt nach langer Zeit nochmal die Metermarke zu knacken!!


----------



## Mack (28. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

Hallo Marca/ Mc Gill
Ich würde mich gerne dem Bleigießen anschließen.
Das Blei (Rein) könnte ich gleich mit besorgen, ist zum Börsenpreis und kostet nicht die Welt! 
Habe bestimmt auch noch ein paar Kilos im Schrank, die ich kostenlos mit einbringen könnte.
Sn (Zinn) musste ich auch noch vorrätig haben, soll der ganzen Sache noch die nötige Härte zu geben.:vik:

Gruß Mack


----------



## Jaws (28. März 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*



sditges schrieb:


> @Jaws und Fishcatcher wie isset , zusammn losziehn, habe grade meine Feeder ausgekramt


 

feeder ist schon bereit!!!! bernd und ich sind blutige barben-anfänger, ich hoffe du kennst dich ein wenig aus!  
ansonsten bleiben für bernd ja immer noch die brassen  

vg
dirk


----------



## hero_kln (2. April 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*



alizander1 schrieb:


> Hoch lebe der "Forellenpuff"!!:q
> Ab und an mal kann man sich das mal gönnen.
> Fahren auch noch mal nach Roermond um ein paar Friedfische zu fangen.
> Ab dem 1. Mai hab ich meinen Wohnwagen an der deutsch-luxemburgischen Grenze stehen.
> ...


hallo,ja im mai da gehts bei uns nach kanada >>>> jetzt möcht ich ein wenig in holland angel >>> hab ein kl. Wohnmobil !!!
Besorgt habe ich mir für holland den kleinen VISPass >>> weiss nur nicht ob sich die Geldausgabe gelohnt hat >>> kannst Du mir dazu was sagen ???????
gruss
herbert aus Köln  hero_kln@arcor.de


----------



## powermike1977 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

moinsen!
ich werd karpfenangler! hab ne freilaufrolle und 1kg boilies, n paar maden und n paar gummistiefel. in oost-marland bei maastricht is gerade hochwasser und megamatsche angesagt. hab auch schon unfreiwillig angefuettert (handvoll neben den haken geschmissen...1 stunde gewartet und weitergezogen). muss mich dabei dringenst in geduld ueben.
mike


----------



## alizander1 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

@ hero kln: Hast ne PN


----------



## Golfstrom2 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*



Speedfisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Werd mal gucken was die Friedfische so sagen ( Brassen etc.) Aal wird ja schwierig wegen Wurm-Verbot
> 
> Lg,
> Dennis


 
Hallo zusammen,

daraufhin meinen örtlichen Angelshop befragt, warum sie denn trotz Wurmverbot welche verkaufen würden, kam die prompte Antwort: "auf 2,5cm kürzen und dann geht das" (bitte nicht machen, iss aber doch ne coole Ausrede ;-))).

Grüße,

Frank


----------



## marca (10. April 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

Verstehe ich nicht so ganz??
Soll das dann eine "Erdfliege"sein?
In den Papieren steht was von keine Fliegen die größer sind als 2,5cm,wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre.
Würmer wären auch unter 2,5mm verboten!!


----------



## Golfstrom2 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

Eben ;-). Im Angelshop meinte man aber, das bezieht sich auf alle Köder, aber ich lese das auch anders. 

Grüße,

Frank


----------



## zanderzone (11. April 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

Wurm ist Wurm ;-)

Ob 1cm oder 1m!!!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## dj7ec (25. April 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

Werde auch mal bald wieder losziehen um erstmal den Friedfischen und dann wieder den Räubern nachzustellen.

Das Verbot von würmern gilt aber Imho nur bis zu einen bestimmten Datum , oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## gimli (26. April 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*



> Das Verbot von würmern gilt aber Imho nur bis zu einen bestimmten Datum , oder?


Ja, das ist so.



> In der Zeit vom 1. April bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai ist es verboten mit folgenden Ködern zu angeln:
> 
> * Wurm oder Wurmimitationen,
> * Fischfetzen (ungeachtet der Größe),
> ...


----------



## marca (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

So,um die Sucht ein wenig zu bekämpfen sind wir gestern mal zum Friedfischärgern nach Holland.
Diesen netten Schuppi hat mein Kleiner dann auch ganz alleine "bezwungen".
Mit einem 0,10er Vorfach war das eine tolle Leistung.
Ich hatte noch eine riesige Brasse,die war aber zu schleimig fürs Foto.
Ansonsten noch einiges an "Stippfischen".


----------



## marca (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*

Sorry,
Fotos vergessen.
Also hier!


----------



## saja22 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie überbrückt ihr die Schonzeit  in Holland*



alizander1 schrieb:


> Hoch lebe der "Forellenpuff"!!:q
> Ab dem 1. Mai hab ich meinen Wohnwagen an der deutsch-luxemburgischen Grenze stehen.
> Verbring denn da die Wochenenden während der Schonzeit und versuch mich mal im Barbenangeln in der Our.Das macht auch immer Laune.:k
> Gruss
> Alex



Hallo,
könntest du mir vielleicht verraten wo man an der our angeln kann und was braucht man dafür außer dem Grenzgewässerschein?


----------

